# 2008 ACA (American Cichlid Assn.) Atlanta



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

This years convention will be held in Atlanta July 17 - 20. 
ACA Atlanta

If you're in the area, or even if your not but are into aquatics, this is a must see event every year. Take a look at the list of speakers and other events going on... 
I'll be there, how about you?


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Good news! I've been hoping that some fishie conventions would come to Atlanta! I'll be there!


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I believe there is also a big reef convention in Atlanta this fall as well. I plan on going to the cichlid convention to check out the apisto lecture. I plan on going to the reef convention to ogle some really expensive tanks. lol.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll have to try to make it a point to wear an APC shirt this year so I can actually try to meet some of you.

Puttyman, those reef conventions are a great time too. I brought home a ton of frags last year for a fraction of what they would have normally cost. 

Note to self: actually subscribe to threads like this so I don't forget I posted... LOL!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Bump. 
I decided to move this here so it gets more coverage now that 
it's less than 3 weeks away.

For those of you who live in the area (or even if you don't), it's not just about Cichlids, and they have lots of equipment, vendors, driftwood, plants, etc., so it's guaranteed to be a good time no matter what.

In fact, if any of you have plants to sell, you can always either rent a tank for $10, get a vendor table (a little more pricey), or sell them out of your room using a billboard ad. I can say from past experience, when the AGA had a table set up in Ft. Worth, it was a huge success. 

Here are the links to rent a tank, ad or table. 
Rental tanks and ads

Vendor tables

If you're just going to browse, you don't have to pay a dime to get in either, even though it is for a good cause. 
Will we see you there?


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I would love to go to the auction (needing some Apistos, actually), but I'm not sure I'll make it. I live in Bham, AL, about 2 hours drive from Atlanta and I won't make the drive by myself. So, if I can talk someone into going with me for atleast the auction, I'll be there.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Great!! What is the address. I don't see it at their link. Anybody interested in car pooling. I believe the location is north of me, so if you are south of Mableton Ga we could get together. OOps, forgot I will be out of town then.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It is being held at Hilton Atlanta Airport

That's too bad you won't be able to make it after all, Dawntwister.

The main convention link is here ACA 2008 - Atlanta, and if you look at the menu on the left, it will tae you to all of the other events. 
Fun, fun.....


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, I'm all signed up and waiting for it to happen! Hopefully I'll have a tank up and able to at least house some fish or something from the auctions. 

I'll be at AGA in November too. Alas, I have to skip MACNA but I may try to sneak in to see my friend Steve from Coral Dynamics.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh boy Phil, I nice fresh tank to pretty much get anything you want? It doesn't get much better than that. 

They also sell a ton of fish out of the rental tank room and some even sell our of their hotel rooms, so there's a *lot* to pick from. 
The picking is always prime on Thursday when they first get there, so if there's something special you're looking for, that's the time to get it. That said, there are always a ton of nice fish in the auction too, and the proceeds go to a great cause.

If you do plan to buy fish, it wouldn't hurt to rent a tank now, since they are almost always sold out by the time you get to the convention. I rented mine back in February or so, since I may finally break down and get some Frontosa's this year. I look at them every year, but have always talked myself out of it.


----------

